# New Zebra Danios



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)

I recently added 10 Zebra Longfin Danio's to my 29g tank to join my two Rainbow Sharks.

After getting back from work today, two were dead Zebras. They were all looking fine and dandy when I left 10 hours ago, they weren't being harassed by the sharks in any major way. Do these guys have a history of just dropping dead?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sharks killed them.., red tail sharks are notorious for bullying


----------



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)

So this morning there are two or three more suspects to death. Two are still flapping fins, but belly up on the bottom of the tank. The third is still the correct way up, however very complacent and seems to be just hanging out on the substrate. Still a rainbow shark attack?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Quick question - is your tank a brand new set up or has it cycled?


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

If it was Nitrate or Ammonia the fish should be gasping at the surface. The fish that are belly up on the bottom, any swelling, scales protruding away from the body? Any visible wounds that look like cold sores? I imagine it's the shark, especially if it's just the danio's that are effected.

Douglas


----------



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)

The tank has been running for about three weeks now, had sharks in for one and a bit, all the danios are out now, death toll almost all. Only thing I can see on them is pink/red around the gills. Sharks and snails are still kicking it in the tank


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

macframalama said:


> sharks killed them.., red tail sharks are notorious for bullying


i agree. your stocking choices are limited with sharks in there.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

What are your water parameters? Danios are nearly bulletproof and if the dying ones had no visible signs of damage could be the water. Please provide details.


----------

